# [ODMP] Murfreesboro Police Department, Tennessee ~ November 9, 2005



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Murfreesboro Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 9, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17955*


----------

